# 348



## Big Jefe (Oct 2, 2005)

What's up...

Just thought I'd start a thread.

Jeff


----------



## blubberboy767 (Oct 2, 2005)

Not much man, how are you? I just got back from a BBQ at a friends house to watch the Pat's game, since they lost I ate and drank way more than I should have  I had five burgers, three hotdogs, bowl of potato salad and 10 beers. Wish I was back in Boston today with the Pat's and Sox playing. Oh well...


----------



## Big Jefe (Oct 2, 2005)

BB -

My Chargers rolled over the Pats! Wooo!

Sorry to end your home winning steak, and even sorrier (sorryer?) to see Harrison out for the season.

Jeff


----------



## blubberboy767 (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah, it sux losing Harrison, Light, Poole, and Gay for the year. gay and Poole may be back but it's only one game and the Pat's have shown before that they can win even when the chips are down. It was a good game though, New England just didn't show up for the 2nd half!!!


----------

